# Outrageous centipede prices



## Cooper (Aug 24, 2014)

My girlfriend attended the red deer reptile show
In Alberta, canada today. This scolopendra (gigantea) I believe(she didn't grab the Latin name) was asking $700CAD. Crazyness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mukmewx (Aug 24, 2014)

I hate when you find something you would buy for a fair price and they end up wanting 2 or in this case 8 or 9 times what it's worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 24, 2014)

And it's injured, it's not gigantea either.  That one is from the Dominican Republic area, surrounding islands.  Some people are confident that it's a large red form of Scolopendra alternans but I think it's still unknown, I haven't come across any formal papers on that.  Has anybody here seen anything about that?


----------



## kjm (Aug 24, 2014)

That's impressive looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow that is impressive!  I would like to have some of those!  But I'm not ready to think, on average, they get bigger than gigantea or galapagoensis.  I heard somebody say this also but they were trying to sell them to me so I couldn't trust what they were saying without some real evidence of it.  How do they know this?, I don't think they really do.  There just isn't a lot of organized reporting of the size of specimens out there, they are hard to measure.  I would need to see something like a few different 12 to 14 inch specimens to be convinced of it.  The Dominican Republic is a popular place as is Puerto Rico to the east where they are also found.  Somebody told me they fly down there and collect them from under boards and other junk, he said he's seen some big ones but not as big as some S.A. pedes he's seen and had.  With all the traveling there, why not more pics of huge specimens of the species?  It doesn't make much sense to me.  And still, no ruler by that thing, that could be a 5 inch hand, which would still mean a big pede of course.  But I keep an open mind with that kind of thing, maybe, I'd like to see "ruler" pics though, that makes it real.  It's really hard to capture the size of pedes with a camera.  I also question whether or not galapagoensis is even in the hobby after all, or if there are some ID problems, small morphological differences that aren't relevant.  The ways galapagoensis is currently distinguished from gigantea are by smooth antennomere count and femoral spurs, or the lack of.  Some pedes I have were shipped in as gigantea and have the femoral spurs gigantea is said to have, but they have the smooth antennomere count of galapagoensis, and called galapagoensis in the hobby but, imo they may not be, that's something for another thread though.


----------



## Yutaka (Aug 25, 2014)

In Japan, this centipede is sold in $900 to $1400......


<edit> prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2014)

Son of a diddly!!!!  I've heard the same about the south amer pedes sold there.  What do those go for there?  Also, isn't the color red popular in Japan?  I wonder if that's another reason for high prices there for those.  Color makes such a big difference.  If hardwickei was solid brown, it would just be another pede.


----------



## mekime (Aug 25, 2014)

oh man... adult galapagoensis and other south american centipedes are around 400-600 USD in South Korea. it looks like some people smuggled and succeeded to breed them. gigantea robusta centipede was aroung 1500 USD like 2 or 3 years ago and even that was extremely hard to find but now south american centipedes are easy to find in korea . i dont know why it is hard to find south american centipedes in US. it seems like importing centipedes are legal in US.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2014)

Somebody told me there is somebody there that did breed at least one south american pede somewhere in Asia but I forgot where it was.  Which one are you calling "robusta", I see different species called robusta.  I have a hard time getting myself to pay more than $150 for any invert.  Importing pedes is legal in the US but I think the popular, legal export in south america is what shuts down for a while so that's when it's hard to get stuff, seems so anyway.  I have a species of south american pede juvs that I'm about to put up for sale here.  The one I have has been called "robusta", now it's called galapagoensis but it has a gigantea feature on the legs so I'm not sure what it is.  Pedes aren't as popular here as in Asia though.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2014)

That's interesting because the babies I had over here looked just like that with the strange shaped head and they ate the mother too, it's natural.  But the ones over here are what people are calling galapagoensis because of some diff colors and maybe tiny physical differences which may only be a bit of polymorphism within the same species.  I really think there are some ID probs going on, or maybe species that are VERY closely related, it's confusing.  Same look to the babies


but from this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 2, 2014)

i think its a great marketing plan to show a big pede next to a tiny hand. deliberately leave out a ruler or measuring tool or anything to show scale. find the person with the smallest hands you can possibly find and pay them $5 to take a picture with your centipede, genius !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mukmewx (Sep 2, 2014)

Greenjewls said:


> i think its a great marketing plan to show a big pede next to a tiny hand. deliberately leave out a ruler or measuring tool or anything to show scale. find the person with the smallest hands you can possibly find and pay them $5 to take a picture with your centipede, genius !


That cracked me up lol


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 2, 2014)

Burger King employs this strategy in they're burger commercials...


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 3, 2014)

Clearly people with small hands get the most out of giant centipede ownership.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 3, 2014)

I suppose if people are willing to pay thousands for a cut piece of compressed coal mounted on a ring some poor schlep will shell out big money for a centipede.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 3, 2014)

zonbonzovi said:


> I suppose if people are willing to pay thousands for a cut piece of compressed coal mounted on a ring some poor schlep will shell out big money for a centipede.


Words of wisdom...


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 4, 2014)

"Schlep", alright, increasing my vocabulary here!  Heard it many times but never really knew what it meant.  I think that's the case for a lot of us.  We hear and read words but don't know exactly what they mean.  Maybe it's "mukade mon" mentioned in another thread that attracts attention to centipedes, tradition.  I haven't looked into that much, never heard of it until I saw it in that older thread.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...se-show-me-a-picture-of-Scolopendara-japonica  Or does it have anything to do with it?  Like I said, I haven't looked around to check.


----------



## Gel (Sep 8, 2014)

I've owned one of these. I am also somewhat privy to how pricing is established. Yes, the end suppliers at the expos must profit and will adjust pricing accordingly but the end price is not astronomically higher than the unit cost they paid to acquire them. These pedes are big and thick; mine was 10-10.5" and I don't believe it was full grown.


----------



## dizzychef (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like the one i had.

Was curious about the hype of this centipede regarding pricing, identification, claiming to be giants by suppliers. Just got one to check it out.

Though i never did know the standard to calculate their size, via body? or antennae to last pair of legs?

Whatever outcome there might be, i certainly like em

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice pede!, that'd be a solid 8 incher, prob a little more, you measure from head to the last body segment.  There was a time when these were shoved in the subspinipes group, I think.  I read it in a document somewhere but the pede wasn't described in the document, nothing about colors that would point to this pede, just said that it was on Hispaniola and other islands.  I can't think of any other pede it would be.  But the group was dissolved and the pedes in the group were reclassified, at least the others were.  Still could be a big red form of alternans I suppose, who knows, maybe somebody does but I'm going to need to see documentation to be convinced of any claims.


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 28, 2014)

Galapoheros said:


> "Schlep", alright, increasing my vocabulary here!  Heard it many times but never really knew what it meant.  I think that's the case for a lot of us.  We hear and read words but don't know exactly what they mean.  Maybe it's "mukade mon" mentioned in another thread that attracts attention to centipedes, tradition.  I haven't looked into that much, never heard of it until I saw it in that older thread.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...se-show-me-a-picture-of-Scolopendara-japonica  Or does it have anything to do with it?  Like I said, I haven't looked around to check.


If you want to get technical, the definition of schlep is as follows:
schlep
SHlep/
North American informal
verb
verb: schlep; 3rd person present: schleps; past tense: schlepped; past participle: schlepped; gerund or present participle: schlepping; verb: schlepp; 3rd person present: schlepps; verb: shlep; 3rd person present: shleps; gerund or present participle: shlepping; past tense: shlepped; past participle: shlepped

    1.
    haul or carry (something heavy or awkward).
    "she schlepped her groceries home"
        (of a person) go or move reluctantly or with effort.
        "I would have preferred not to schlep all the way over there to run an errand"

noun
noun: schlep; plural noun: schleps; noun: schlepp; plural noun: schlepps; noun: shlep; plural noun: shleps

    1.
    a tedious or difficult journey.
    2.
    another term for schlepper

The term "schlepper" would be appropriate for the context in which it was used here.

Back on topic: It's my hope that Scolopendra species in general become more affordable - they're gorgeous, and I'd love to have several of them in my collection. Actually, now that I think about it, a dealer I work with regularly has 1" Scolopendra alternans babies going for $10 a pop. Is this what they typically go for or did I find a good deal here?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, Mr. Google knows just about everything.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 28, 2014)

hey may i ask who was selling it?

ive never been seriously into centis so not really good at identifying but aren't those the ones " Scolopendra sp Hispaniola red/giant (whatever its called the end) ? otherwise i cant be that much...


----------



## scorpionchaos (Sep 29, 2014)

Tarantulas canada is selling it as Hispaniola giant I believe


----------



## Nanotrev (Sep 29, 2014)

For $700, I believe. I'd pay $300 tops, and that's a stretch for me. I have no idea how old the animal is or if shipping might tip it over the edge and kill it. I'm not blaming them for anything. It's just above my personal preference for bugs.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 29, 2014)

1.  Supply and demand.  
2.  In my opinion they are underpriced in most places.  It's not worth it in most cases to go collect or breed to sell.   A juvenile Scolopendra should be $100 and adults $200+ IMO.   If it's really rare and has to get across international borders, it should double those.  
3.  If you think prices are too high, there is a simple solution.  You go spend a ton of money and time collecting, or spend a fortune importing or risk prison importing illegally, breed them, and sell them for pennies on the dollar.  I would have no problem with you doing that.  But you won't, because it's not worth it.  Which is why prices are high.  I've sold Heros cheaper than I should, but I won't collect anymore unless and order is prepaid before collecting.  I've been burned too many times and it's messing up my life.  The fact I can't sell my ultra rare bicolor here has left me begging for food.  I can't do it anymore.  I have probably $1000 in cost and weeks of labor and risk, and I've recouped $250-$300 so far.  If these ever sell, I'll be up to paying for half my expenses and none of my labor.  Would you work for that?  I won't anymore.  And when people complain about prices or selection to me, they will get an earful.  There are reasons for these things, and greed is rarely that reason.


----------



## tdark1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nomadinexile said:


> 1.  Supply and demand.
> 2.  In my opinion they are underpriced in most places.  It's not worth it in most cases to go collect or breed to sell.   A juvenile Scolopendra should be $100 and adults $200+ IMO.   If it's really rare and has to get across international borders, it should double those.
> 3.  If you think prices are too high, there is a simple solution.  You go spend a ton of money and time collecting, or spend a fortune importing or risk prison importing illegally, breed them, and sell them for pennies on the dollar.  I would have no problem with you doing that.  But you won't, because it's not worth it.  Which is why prices are high.  I've sold Heros cheaper than I should, but I won't collect anymore unless and order is prepaid before collecting.  I've been burned too many times and it's messing up my life.  The fact I can't sell my ultra rare bicolor here has left me begging for food.  I can't do it anymore.  I have probably $1000 in cost and weeks of labor and risk, and I've recouped $250-$300 so far.  If these ever sell, I'll be up to paying for half my expenses and none of my labor.  Would you work for that?  I won't anymore.  And when people complain about prices or selection to me, they will get an earful.  There are reasons for these things, and greed is rarely that reason.


Hit the nail on the head... People that think hunting pedes is simple, its really not.  You can go sometimes for days - weeks without finding anything, you need the correct conditions.  Only a FEW real beasts are actually being collected....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scolopendras (Sep 30, 2014)

totally agree with Nomadinexile.


----------



## Nanotrev (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd actually prefer juveniles rather than massive beasts. That way, at least I have time to work with if I want to breed them.  It's almost principle to me. If I have some very rare centipedes, I will breed them. I want them to stay in the US hobby. It's not as much for profit as much as it is making sure I don't have to wait for years to get the bugs I want.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 30, 2014)

You know they will last longer too if you get juvs, can watch them grow into massive beasts ...if they stay healthy.  I might buy more expensive pedes, trade, at least make some kind of deal but I'd like to know I'm getting a pair and most dealers aren't into enough to sex pedes out.


----------



## Trav (Oct 1, 2014)

Considering what people pay for snakes and other reptiles I don't think they are priced that extremely high at all. I see the price in Europe is starting to drop to less than $300 now for Scolopendra sp. Hipanola Red Giant adults though.


----------

